# Which One ??Mad River or Old Town guide 147



## BGBH (Mar 1, 2011)

If you had to choose between a Mad River Passage 14' or an Old Town Guide 147...which would it be..kinda narrowed it down these 2...I know longstreet1 really like his Mad River would love to hear some about the OT 147 if any of ya have been in one..They both weigh about the same & are the same money...

My paddling partner 90% of the time is my 11 year son.Just gonna use it to fish & hunt here around home & maybe do some overnight fishing & camping....

Yall have a real nice place here to discuss things & so far everyone has been more than helpful & I appreciate it alot..

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

I say Old Town but I am admittedly biased as they are a sponsor.  The guide is a three layer pyethylene while the passage is a single layer also.


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2011)

If you'll be taking your son, camping gear and a cooler of food / drink, a 14 ' canoe is
To small. Some may disagree but I know ! I've been doing it for 30 years. The OT 169
Is an excellent choice for what you want to do. And there will probably be a time when he'll
Want to bring a friend along.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

Tat is true.  16' canoes are better all around canoes than 14.


----------



## wgatling (Mar 1, 2011)

Compare the boat stats to the comparable Mohawk canoe.
www.mohawkcanoes.com
Longer will go faster and straighter. Don't forget to measure your storage area. Canoes really don't like being stored outdoors. UV makes the plastic brittle.


----------



## BGBH (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks,fellars...



wgatling said:


> Compare the boat stats to the comparable Mohawk canoe.
> www.mohawkcanoes.com
> Longer will go faster and straighter. Don't forget to measure your storage area. Canoes really don't like being stored outdoors. UV makes the plastic brittle.



Those Mohawks are real nice..
I will be storing it in the barn.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 1, 2011)

the guide is an awesome boat !!! it comes in a 16 also , that may be a better option as your son grows.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a shame that Mad River discontinued the Explorer TT which was the closest thing they had to OT's Guide series. The weight, price, construction, and handling were comparable, but the Explorer came with decent (and replaceable) wooden seats unlike the plastic monkey-butt seats of the Guide and Discovery models.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would say go with the old town.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got the 147 guide and really like it. I'm not real crazy about the seats but other than that it is a good canoe in my opinion. I tend to really load it down with gear and cooler and never had a problem. If you and your son are going to be together on overnight trips with a lot of gear you may want to consider the 16'.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Those plastic seats are tolerable if you're always paddling with a partner. If you plan on paddling alone, the standard wooden seats allow you to paddle sitting backwards on the bow seat which places you closer to the center of the canoe for better handling.


----------



## sborsh99 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think an Explorer 16 Triple Tough if your looking to go down creeks and shoals or a Explorer 16 Royalex if your looking to go for a couple days on the river.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 16, 2011)

i love my mad river adventure 14 very comfy but i will be getting me a kayak paddle  for when i go alone


----------



## Corey (Mar 16, 2011)

I just got me a 14ft Colemen Scanoe from Dicks and I like it 
alot, I got it on sale for $349.99. The way its shaped in the 
back is just like a canoe to a point on the bottem design but 
in the very back they added a place for a troling motor. Its 
86 lbs and I can stand up in it no issue. I paddled it alone and 
will be getting me a kayak paddle in the future so I can sit 
in the middle seat and move on.


----------



## Skoal Brother (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Mad River canoe (sig picture) great customer service team.  I had rigged up a canoe holder in my garage that unfortunatly knocked a hole in the side of the canoe.  I called Mad River and discussed plastic welding procedures they sent me a couple welding rods for I think no charge, memory fades.  I spoke with a local outfitter and Mad river and came up with the repair process.  I did the work myself, it doesn't look pretty but it is water tight.  Good luck I don't think you can really go wrong with either boat.


----------



## lbrown (Mar 23, 2011)

*Canoes*

We have rented canoes for years and you get what you pay for. As far as durability goes, the Old towns tend to "can out" or the hull loses its integrity being a flat bottom canoe. This is promintent in the Discoverys, and the guide is a cheaper version, so take that for what its worth. I have always liked Mad Rivers, most models have a slight rib down the hull that gives more integrity and therfore less "oil canning". Most canoe companies have been bought by big companies and the quality has suffered. I have a 97' model OT Disco with NO oil canning and a bunch of miles on it. All others I have that are much newer are canned out badly. If you can find a 1990's model OT or a Mad River made in Vermont in good shape I'd grab it!My canoe company rankings are this: Wenonah, Bell, Mad River, Mohawk. My 2 cents...


----------

